# How do I download a .wmv file?



## mudbug (Jan 26, 2009)

I have a cool .wmv file that I want to share with you guys.  how do I do it?  maybe the first question should be, can I do it?  It's not from a link, so I can't post a url


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 26, 2009)

Youtube might work.  I'll check


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 26, 2009)

From their (youtube) forum.



> YouTube accepts uploaded videos in the .WMV, .AVI, .MOV, MPEG and .MP4
> formats.


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 26, 2009)

You may have to create an account but its free.  http://www.youtube.com/my_videos_upload Just hit browse and find the file on your puter.

If you post the link in a thread here it will pop up as a video and others won't have to go to youtube to view it.   They can see it right from your thread.


----------



## mudbug (Jan 26, 2009)

thanks, Lefty.  I will wander over there and sign up and TRY to remember my password. I've already forgotten my password for Facebook and keep getting jammed up with their supposed "Reset password" function.


----------



## catinthebox (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi! You could try sendspace[.com].  I use that site, and I don't even think you have to register. Hope that helps.

Sorry if that looks a little weird, but I can't post links yet. Oh well.


----------



## mudbug (Feb 17, 2009)

*Busy Bees*

YouTube - WorldAirTraffic0-24h


----------



## jabbur (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow, that was cool.  I'll have to go to youtube so I can see it full screen.


----------

